
Why we should stop Facebook building an AI - judgementday
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/09/07/musk-and-hawking-are-wrong-we-should-fear-facebook-building-an-artificial-intelligence/
======
walshemj
Maybe some needs to gently point out to the author that Person of interest et
al are science fiction and true AI is as far off as Star trek's warp drive and
Stargate's worm holes.

~~~
jjaredsimpson
AGI is far more plausible than warp drive or wormholes. Most objections I
read, dismissing the inevitably of AGI always seem to be based in the
objectors limited imagination, or actual flaws in thinking that treat
consciousness as magic.

Any physical system can be simulated/approximated given enough computational
resources. The brain is purely physical and is the sole cause of mind.

AGI is inevitable outcome of some bulk of matter being designed to solve novel
problems efficiently.

I honestly couldn't imagine a future that wouldn't contain these beings.

~~~
walshemj
Funny how the break through in AI is always 10 years ahead just like Nuclear
Fusion.

And if you think POIs throwaway line in season 1 oh Shannon's law I found a
way round that isn't as out there as warp drive you need to have a think.

~~~
jjaredsimpson
Not sure what the fusion reference is supposed to convey. ITER is making slow
but forward progress, and novel reactor designs are still being actively
investigated worldwide. Fusion is clearly possible and will surely be the
primary power source for humanity one day.

I'm not really interested in what some random tv show has to say about AGI.
Why would that be relevant?

~~~
walshemj
You really cannot see the analogy I am trying to draw here?

